# Achieving a glass finish



## Andyb350z (14 Jan 2014)

Hi all, I have been watching some videos on yo tube, and am desperate trying to find the Epoxy resin their using on them here in the UK.

Not sure if i can post a link on here but one of the videos is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kGxVikwTK1A

They mix a x2 part Epoxy, spread it on, kill the bubbles off with a heat gun, then let it cure before a second coat, and this leaves a durable glass like finish which I would love to be able to achieve.

Does anybody know if these materials are available in the UK and if so what they are called ? I can't seem to find them

any advice would be more than appreciated.

Andy


----------



## nev (14 Jan 2014)

Try http://www.cfsnet.co.uk/ . most reasonable prices and good service too.


----------



## carlb40 (14 Jan 2014)

This might be something similar

http://www.axminster.co.uk/rustins-clea ... ic-coating

Floor version also available

http://www.axminster.co.uk/rustins-clea ... or-coating


----------



## Peter Sefton (14 Jan 2014)

carlb40":3gsa6qah said:


> This might be something similar
> 
> http://www.axminster.co.uk/rustins-clea ... ic-coating
> 
> ...



I would also use the above, never tried setting fire to it :!: We finish off with burnishing cream slower but safer. Sorry didn't see the video,having problems on the Mac.
Peter


----------



## Spindle (14 Jan 2014)

Hi

Rustins as linked above is not an alternative to finishing with epoxy - the layer thickness per coat will be a lot thinner using Rustins. Also, reference to the safety data sheet reveals that it has a flash point of 27 degrees and is composed of some pretty volatile components - so, unless your insurance is fully paid up I wouldn't consider it :shock: :shock: 

http://www.axminster.co.uk/media/downlo ... heet_1.pdf

As for using two part epoxy - I'd be concerned as to what solvents are being vaporised by the gas torch - I note the chap was not using any breathing apparatus :shock: - I'd also look into the flammability of the resin.

Nev's link supplies two part clear epoxy if you really want to do this 

Regards Mick


----------



## Sgian Dubh (14 Jan 2014)

Pretty much all of the epoxy resins will give that sort of high gloss finish. What works best I believe is the resin and the extended cure catalyst giving about an hour at room temperature before it hardens. It's just the resin (without any of the various types of thickener added) so that it flows out. 

I can only remember having a go at this kind of finish maybe once or twice, and it was long ago too. I used a blowtorch to get the bubbles out and I recall it worked okay - it was just a quick skim over with no lingering. I've heard that the bubbles can be got out with one of those electric blowtorch things too. 

It's not a finish I find attractive really. I guess I saw too much of that monstrous 1970s American log furniture with the stuff slathered all over it. I didn't like the crudity of the furniture, and still don't, and I always felt the high gloss made it look a bit all fur coat and no knickers, ha, ha. Slainte.


----------



## Andyb350z (16 Jan 2014)

Ha haa, thats brilliant, thanks guys for all the feedback, i have found a 2 part epoxy on ebay which looks suitable, if anyone ones a quick read and give me their opinions on wether or not this would give me the same results that would be great. 

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/220505385383

I use to do a lot of paint spraying, so i have good breathing apparatus and since im not spraying i could do it outside, however i would mix a little up first and see how flammable it was before hitting a full board of the stuff with a flame, but as a few mentioned before this can be done with a heat gun as i have seen a few done. I agree its not the prettiest finish and i would agree for interior wood, maybe for some garden furniture on natural wood would look nice, as im still learning im basically just getting scrap wood of my builder friend, learning my tools and want to try diffident finishing techniques to see what i like, and also know what i can do, also i just love been in my new workshop / garage so anything new to try is quite exciting for me !


----------



## Sgian Dubh (18 Jan 2014)

Andyb350z":3dtqmupw said:


> ... if anyone ones a quick read and give me their opinions on wether or not this would give me the same results that would be great.


It seems to be the right stuff because it comes with a slow acting catalyst, so at the price, which does perhaps seem a bit high, but okay for a test I think, why not just prepare a reasonably small sample panel and go for it. Slainte.


----------



## feathermypen (20 Jan 2014)

Hi I have found that Rustin Plastic coating works brill, I used it on my bar in my cabin.






Merv


----------



## Spindle (21 Jan 2014)

feathermypen":169s20an said:


> Hi I have found that Rustin Plastic coating works brill, I used it on my bar in my cabin.



Yes - but did you apply it by pouring and spreading with a spatula, followed by removing air bubbles with the application of a naked flame in the form of a gas torch ?? As per the OPs referenced link.

Regards Mick


----------



## the_g_ster (21 Jan 2014)

I think people are getting a bit confused on medium that is being finished here:

Rustins, as noted a great product is usually applied a bit thinner than than a very thick art style resin

Resin, like that seen in art use etc can go on very very thick, and does need a heat gun to clear the bubbles. I have used ABL Stevens for this in the past, they are very helpful indeed and may be worth a google and a call. I am not sure how you'd get on using this product on wood.

Both can be buffed/burnished. A rotary mop and cutting compound will get them both like glass.


----------

